# Mountain shelf



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

My oldest daughter wanted a shelf to hold her essential oils. She told her younger sister about one she saw on etsy. My youngest and I tackled the project together so she could give it to her sister for her birthday. We made it from rough cedar fence boards that I planed down to 3/8". The ones we saw online used 3/4" and looked a bit rough hewn. The thinner boards made clamping a challenge. Using pin nails, blue tape and an assortment of clamps eventually brought it all together. I was having a lot of trouble with the top peak when I remembered a trick I read about where you shoot pin nails into a the end of the board under low pressure then cut them off and use them like dowels to hold the position during glue up.The miter sled did a great job on the 30 degree angles. Finished it with shellac and wax.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Jamie , that is really neat


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I see what you mean about creative clamping, good job, never seen one quite like that.
HErb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice work Jamie. I will have to make one for my daughter.Thank you for showing how. James.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is cool


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jamie,

Nice job. I really like it.

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I would think she's ecstatic about the outcome. Not your usual shelf and you made it your....rather hers. Very lucky young lady.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice outcome, interesting design.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice project and good solutions in the build process.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done....!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Really sharp looking.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Any chance we could get some dimensions on this excellent piece? That appears to be the hard part(?)...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great solutions on the clamping; well done!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Great design, fit and finish!


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

That turned out fantastic! You did a great job with all the angles and joints. The finish looks good too, Cedar fence boards are not the easiest to get smooth and straight like that.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Dimensions: 17 3/4" wide by 13 3/4" tall by 2 1/2" deep. Cedar 3/8" thick boards. Bottom shelfs are 3 1/8" tall to allow the 2 1/2" tall oil bottles to fit with a bit of space. The angles are 60 degrees. The left peak is 9 1/2" tall, centre peak 13 3/4" and the right peak 10" tall. If I did it again I would make the side peak height more varied to show the height difference. 

Make a full size drawing first. Really helps with sizing the boards before cutting the angles. I set the angle on the table saw then cut all the boards on a cross cut sled.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

jemangin said:


> Dimensions: 17 3/4" wide by 13 3/4" tall by 2 1/2" deep. Cedar 3/8" thick boards. Bottom shelfs are 3 1/8" tall to allow the 2 1/2" tall oil bottles to fit with a bit of space. The angles are 60 degrees. The left peak is 9 1/2" tall, centre peak 13 3/4" and the right peak 10" tall. If I did it again I would make the side peak height more varied to show the height difference.
> 
> Make a full size drawing first. Really helps with sizing the boards before cutting the angles. I set the angle on the table saw then cut all the boards on a cross cut sled.


Many thanks - this will make a great gift to a few folks.


----------

